# Trips to the Vet...Is This Normal?



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I just took my dog in for his shots today and, as always, he made the biggest fuss over it. As soon as I put him in the car he starts trembling, salivating, whining, and sometimes puking. Do all animals get so upset at going to the vet's? He freaks out at just being in the car because he knows what's coming.How can I make my dog a happier traveler?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Dara England said:


> I just took my dog in for his shots today and, as always, he made the biggest fuss over it. As soon as I put him in the car he starts trembling, salivating, whining, and sometimes puking. Do all animals get so upset at going to the vet's? He freaks out at just being in the car because he knows what's coming.How can I make my dog a happier traveler?


I'm not sure what "normal" is, but Noggin does not get particularly upset at the vet (thankfully!), and he loves going for rides in general. Since he presumably doesn't know the difference between getting in the car to visit friends or family or to see the vet, it's never a problem getting him to go. (Well, okay, now it's a problem getting into the car since he can't jump up onto the seat anymore, but that's different.) Best thing I can think of is to make sure you get to take your pup on "fun" trips in between vet visits, in the hopes that he won't associate car rides specifically with vet visits (rides to the park might be good?).


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Depending my dog may vomit time to time. She doesn't freak out over the vet all the time cuz we go shopping there too. Her reactions only get skittish when I hand over the lease to the vet tech. After she will drag me across the store and to the car


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

We've had three dogs that did this to varying degrees.  It seems to be pretty normal, and not necessarily just a reaction to the vet.  Some get over excited by all the things going on... new smells, strange people, scenery that keeps changing all in a strange moving place they can't keep their footing in and don't feel comfortable in.

We have two dogs now... one is very laid back and goes with the flow while the other is kind of neurotic and will run out of the room at the slightest noise.  In the car the neurotic one is happy to stand up on the center console and poke his head out the moon roof or run to the windows and smell everything and watch everything going by.  The laid back dog stands rigid in the back seat trembling and drooling with her claws dug into the seat to stop from sliding around on turns.  So yeah... it all just depends on your dog, but seems normal enough.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Dara England said:


> "...starts trembling, salivating, whining, and sometimes puking..."


Same thing happens to me when I go to the Doctor....sigh


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Since he presumably doesn't know the difference between getting in the car to visit friends or family or to see the vet,


Are you sure? A _cat _would know the second you even think about getting out the carrier what the purpose of the trip is, and then either happily jump into the carrier or go hide in the farthest corner of the house.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Are you sure? A _cat _would know the second you even think about getting out the carrier what the purpose of the trip is, and then either happily jump into the carrier or go hide in the farthest corner of the house.


What can I say: dogs are "water bowl half full" types, while cats are "water bowl half empty" types. A dog will follow you out into the kitchen every time you head that way, just in case you decide to give him food for some reason, while a cat will wait until it hears one of the specific sounds that indicate you are getting their food out and not doing something else.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Nah. In my house, if you walk anywhere NEAR the cupboard, the cat comes and yells at you to feed him. Even when the bowl's full. But, then, I own a Devon Rex (had two until last November). They are not typical cats.

Dara, from what my sister the vet (and others) has told me, your dog's reaction is totally normal. I'm not a dog person, but it seems to me there are lots of places to take your dog -- the dog park, the pet store. If your dog is friendly to other dogs, why not?

And yes, there is the White Coat Syndrome, where people's blood pressure spikes when they go to their doctors. We're not that unlike our canine (or feline) friends.


----------



## Sharonnelson123 (Feb 18, 2011)

I had this same issue with one of my dogs. So we started taking him other places and developed a happier routine. We would get in the car and sit for a few minutes till he calmed down then when he was calm he would get a treat. While we were driving if he was calm he got a treat. When we got there we would wait for him to be calm then he got a treat. After a few trips he started to be the good kind of excited. Now he rides happily in the car, no more throwing up, no more peeing on the seat. Oh and I advise the good meat treats not the hard ones, has to be good smelling enough to make them actually want it.


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

My dog who hated going to the vet had cancer, which meant lots of trips to the vet. I always stopped at McDonalds after and got her an ice cream cone or a cheeseburger. Never had any problems with getting her into the car to go to the vet because she loved ice cream and cheeseburgers, although she did pee on him one time because she was so scared. LOL


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> What can I say: dogs are "water bowl half full" types, while cats are "water bowl half empty" types. A dog will follow you out into the kitchen every time you head that way, just in case you decide to give him food for some reason, while a cat will wait until it hears one of the specific sounds that indicate you are getting their food out and not doing something else.


So true! But when you get out a can opener, how does a cat _know_ whether you're going to open a can of tuna or a can of tomato paste? I'd swear they pick up on human brain waves somehow.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> So true! But when you get out a can opener, how does a cat _know_ whether you're going to open a can of tuna or a can of tomato paste? I'd swear they pick up on human brain waves somehow.


We had a cat that could hear the cheese slicer from anywhere in the house. I would go into the kitchen, check that she was nowhere in sight, as quietly as I could take the cheese slicer from the utensil drawer, look again, and she'd be there at my feet waiting to see if she'd get a piece of cheese. (The funny thing was, after giving her one small bit of cheese, that was all she'd want and she would walk away again.)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Maybe Amy Shojai will drop by to give you some tips later?

How does your dog do on car rides to other places?  Some simply get motion sickness, like people do.  For most though, it's nerves.  If about the only time a dog goes anywhere is to the vet's, they will associate getting in the car with an unpleasant experience.  Dogs don't understand why the vet is poking them with a needle; they just know it hurts like heck.  And the place probably smells really funny to them - all that disinfectant and bodily fluids, ewww!

Whenever I have a puppy or dog that doesn't travel well, I start out by just putting them in a crate in the back of an open car/van for a few minutes and letting them have a treat, but I don't turn the car on. Then I let them out and we go on a walk or play ball.  Next day, same thing. Don't make a big deal about putting them in the car.  If you soothe them, it'll likely just reinforce their fear.  Once they have obviously become less reluctant, I actually take them somewhere - but no more than a couple miles drive and preferably on a straight road with very few stops.  It's important to remember NOT to feed them until afterwards (for obvious reasons).  I used to take puppies along when I'd pick up my kids from nursery school, about two miles away.  They were always happy to see the kids.  Gradually, the drives get longer and longer.  Going somewhere fun, like the dog park, makes them start to look forward to car rides.  

It can be a long process, but if you handle it right, most dogs do get over the car sickness.  I have seven dogs now and there's one who's 4 and she still gets car sick, but she's kind of an anxious dog anyways.  The rest are all troopers.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

We take our dogs to the store, the hair groomer (which they both absolutely love), the dog park, all sorts of places way more than the vet.  I'd say the vet is the trip they get maybe 10% of the time.  The one dog still just doesn't like the car no matter what's at the other side.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

NapCat said:


> Same thing happens to me when I go to the Doctor....sigh


Me too! Maybe I shouldn't blame my poor little Sampson so much then...


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree that it could be motion sickness.  It's extremely common among puppies.  Most out grow it, but some don't.  There are medicines, some of them OTC (dramamine and Benadryl) that can give given to dogs for motion sickness.

Sometimes it can be almost a phobia-like fear of riding in a vehicle.  You can sometimes desensitize a dog to riding in a vehicle, but it's a very slow process.  First you want to get them comfortable simply sitting in the car in the garage or driveway, not moving and without the engine running.  That can take weeks for some dogs.  Then you get them comfortable sitting in the vehicle with the engine running.  Then you start off with very, very short drives (around the block, sometimes just backing out of the driveway and pulling right back in) and gradually add length.

And if it's a dog who only gets in the car once or twice a year to go to the vet, then taking them other completely fun places (dog park, pet stores, etc.) can certainly help.

If it's a genuine fear of going to the vet, taking them to the vet occasionally for nothing -- just pop in, let the receptionist pet them and leave -- can help.  Your vet and staff will likely greatly appreciate your efforts in making them a fun place for the dog.

Our dogs are very used to traveling (we have an RV, they've traveled tens of thousands of miles with us), so they're always happy and eager to jump in a vehicle and don't seem to care one bit about the destination.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

It always saddens me when I go someplace public outdoors and it says, 'No Dogs Allowed'.    We have some local street fairs where they announce that and post it on the utility poles.  I understand this is probably because some dogs are misbehaved (bark at other dogs, haven't been properly socialized towards crowds, or pee on things they shouldn't), but this assumes that any dog is going to be a nuisance, which isn't the case at all.  I can guarantee that the vast majority of dogs that people routinely take out in public ARE the better socialized, better trained ones.  

In Europe, such prejudices don't exist.  I know people there who take their dogs on commuter trains (and they aren't service dogs), to restaurants, downtown while shopping . . . I even knew of college students in Sweden who were allowed to bring their dog to live at school with them.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> If it's a genuine fear of going to the vet, taking them to the vet occasionally for nothing -- just pop in, let the receptionist pet them and leave -- can help. Your vet and staff will likely greatly appreciate your efforts in making them a fun place for the dog.


That's what we did with our dog (and they usually gave her a treat there). I don't know if it really helped, but it made sense to my mind, haha.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> So true! But when you get out a can opener, how does a cat _know_ whether you're going to open a can of tuna or a can of tomato paste? I'd swear they pick up on human brain waves somehow.


That's because cats are much smarter than people and can see into more dimensions as well (and I swear they can see through gaps in the space time continuum int other realities at need ....)

My dog loves his vet and all the people there - even though he's had multiple surgeries there and lots of poking and prodding. With his arthritic knees and general lack of stability, I'm afraid to bathe him as home any longer so he goes to the vet for his spa day (that's the word he knows for the vet too: spa) and he gets to see other puppies and be spoiled by the techs all day and generally has fun ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> That's because cats are much smarter than people and can see into more dimensions as well (and I swear they can see through gaps in the space time continuum int other realities at need ....)


So. . . .you're saying Schrodinger's thought experiment isn't valid. . . .precisely because he used a cat.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . .you're saying Schrodinger's thought experiment isn't valid. . . .precisely because he used a cat.


That and the fact that cats have 9 lives. On average, a given cat therefore has 4.5 lives, so when you open Schrodinger's box, there is actually only a 1 in 18 chance that you will find a dead cat, not a 50/50 chance as hypothesized (1 in 9 chance that it had only 1 life left times the 50% quantum probability).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I guess I am lucky. Our little dog is almost 9, and loves car trips anywhere, for any length of time. He has traveled between California & Texas more than 30 times. He gets in the car, sits down between the kids, and waits patiently until we stop. He's happy to just drive around the block too.  Heck, he travels long distances better than they do. Going to the vet is no issue either. As a matter of fact, for his last rabies vaccination, they just did it right in the lobby as he sat at my feet, he didn't react in any way at all.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Whenever I have a puppy or dog that doesn't travel well, I start out by just putting them in a crate in the back of an open car/van for a few minutes and letting them have a treat, but I don't turn the car on. Then I let them out and we go on a walk or play ball. Next day, same thing. Don't make a big deal about putting them in the car. If you soothe them, it'll likely just reinforce their fear. Once they have obviously become less reluctant, I actually take them somewhere - but no more than a couple miles drive and preferably on a straight road with very few stops. It's important to remember NOT to feed them until afterwards (for obvious reasons). I used to take puppies along when I'd pick up my kids from nursery school, about two miles away. They were always happy to see the kids. Gradually, the drives get longer and longer. Going somewhere fun, like the dog park, makes them start to look forward to car rides.


Thanks for the ideas! I'll try these out and see if it helps. I do occasionally take my dog to fun places but not as often as we go to the bad (vet's and groomer's). And I've never tried just letting him sit in the car without going anywhere so he can get comfortable with the space. Hopefully it'll help.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

We had one dog that would throw up in the car no matter what the destination; another absolutely loved it, even if he was going to the vet. His attitude was "do what you want to me, as long as you adore me.." 

The cats...oh man. Get them in the car and it's nonstop complaining (which is so much fun when you're moving cross country.) Max, my psychokitty, pees in the car, then poops all over everything he can in the vet's office. I swear, he can poop at will. The other cat, Buddah, is scared to death but all he does is complain in the car and then shake like a leaf at the vet.

I can't blame them...I hate going to the doctor, too...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Wow...I just blogged about my cat's vet visit this past week:

http://www.redroom.com/blog/amy-d-shojai/feline-friday-vet-visits-stranger-danger-cat-training-tips

The "crate training" tips for cats apply to dogs, too. And you've already got some great tips for the car rides. Basically you change the associations to positive ones. Feed the dog one of his daily meals for a week next to the car, with SCRUMPTIOUS special treats he only gets there. Then open the car door, and feed the meal INSIDE the car for a few days. Next, take for a drive around the block, then back home and play a favorite game. Extend the time he's in the car in a gradual way. If he likes the dog park, or visiting Grandma, or stopping for French Fries, do that so he learns lots of different but all positive associations. Dogs that don't care for treats might prefer a special comfort toy. My last dog was a basket case but Magic thinks the car is his personal toy--so it does vary from dog to dog.

There's a neat pheromone product, Comfort Zone with D.A.P. (dog appeasing pheromone) that signals to dogs they have nothing to fear. That works very well in such cases and comes as a spray to put on towels, or impregnated collar he can wear. http://petcomfortzone.com/

For car sick doggies--ginger snaps.  Ginger is a natural remedy for car sickness but the cookies are a easy way to get the dog to eat them. Warning--white dogs get stained mouth fur from the cookies.

Hope something here helps.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Max, my psychokitty, pees in the car, then poops all over everything he can in the vet's office.


I used to have a cat who did that. He'd get so upset he'd poop in his carrier. Then we got to smell it all the way to the vet's (a twenty minute drive).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Y'all are making Noggin look like an angel. He loves everyone at the vet's office (it probably helps that the everyone there is female, as he tends to warm up to women a bit faster than men), he loves going for rides, and he hardly squirms at all when they take a blood sample even though they normally take it from a front leg since the veins are easier to find there. As soon as the vet pulls out the needle he eagerly follows her over to the counter to get his treat.* 
__________
* Hypo-allergenic, of course


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Magic goes the drive through at the bank with me...gets a treat. Goes to the drive through at Starbucks--gets whipped cream. Goes to the drive-through at the dry cleaners, gets LOTS of greats (they love him!). Goes to the vet and...well, he ignores treats. He'd rather sniff Sarge, the 3-legged office cat, because he never gets to sniff his own kitty at home.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> That and the fact that cats have 9 lives. On average, a given cat therefore has 4.5 lives, so when you open Schrodinger's box, there is actually only a 1 in 18 chance that you will find a dead cat, not a 50/50 chance as hypothesized (1 in 9 chance that it had only 1 life left times the 50% quantum probability).


If I ever in my life have to take another physics class, I really want to put this down as the answer to an exam question....


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Kitty physics....or physic-als? Both hiss off the cat.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Yogi Bear loves car rides so much, he's even happy to go to the vet. All you have to do is say bye-bye-car, and he goes nuts.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Magical-dawg is the same. I even named the new car the "Magic-Mobile."


----------

